# Topics > Related topics > Events >  World Congress on Intelligent Transport Systems

## Airicist

Organizer - Intelligent Transportation Society of America

28th ITS World Congress 2022, September 18-22, 2022, Los Angeles, California, USA

27th ITS World Congress 2021, October 11-15, 2021, Hamburg, Germany

27th ITS World Congress 2020, October 4-8, 2020, virtual

facebook.com/ITSofAmerica

linkedin.com/company/itsamerica

ITS World Congress 2019 - October 21-25, 2019, Singapore

youtube.com/@user-yn8zs6qi3x

facebook.com/ITSWC2019

twitter.com/ITS_Singapore

linkedin.com/company/itswc2019

ITS World Congress 2018 - September 17-21, 2018, Copenhagen, Denmark

ITS World Congress 2017 - October 29 - November 2, 2017, Montreal, Canada

World Congress on Intelligent Transport Systems on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

2014 ITS World Congress: Tuesday Highlights 

 Published on Sep 9, 2014




> Here are the highlights from the third day of the 2014 ITS World Congress in Detroit. From the floor of Cobo Center to the streets of Belle Isle, the latest in vehicle technology and automated driving systems were on display for attendees to enjoy.

----------


## Airicist

2014 ITS World Congress Highlights 

Published on Oct 10, 2014

----------

